# 2.0 AEG valve cover torque



## gmcman (Jul 4, 2005)

Can someone tell me what the 10mm bolts get tightened to with rubber factory gasket?
Thanks


----------



## ikerpup (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: 2.0 AEG valve cover torque (gmcman)*

If I remember correctly its something like 96 inch/pounds


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 AEG valve cover torque (ikerpup)*

it's like 11 ft/lbs if I remember, maybe 7.


----------



## AtomixMK3 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: 2.0 AEG valve cover torque (TMTuned99.5Golf)*

10 Nm (7 ft-lbs)


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 AEG valve cover torque (AtomixMK3)*

10 Nm (89 in/lbs) or about 7 ft lbs (that will get you 84 in/lbs, which is close enough)
Same specification for ABA


_Modified by 97VWJett at 1:20 PM 4-26-2010_


----------



## gmcman (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 AEG valve cover torque (97VWJett)*

Cool, thanks.


----------

